# Avguste Antonov, Debut CD-American Music, Pre-Order



## avguste (Jul 12, 2006)

Greetings everyone

This summer(July 2010), I am scheduled to record my debut CD of American music (american living composers). The CD is set to be released by Parma Recordings and distributed internationally by Naxos.
You can find the project spec sheet at here

As I am working on raising the needed funds, I am excited to announce the availability of a pre-order option. As in, order it now and get it when it is completed.
For more details and to pre-order, please visit http://www.avgusteantonov.com/products.html

Thank you for the consideration

Avguste Antonov
[email protected]
http://www.avgusteantonov.com
--
Price Rubin and Partners,Artist Management
220 West Pershing Ave.
Phoenix, AZ 85029
602-606-8870
800-848-3360
[email protected]
http://www.pricerubin.com/classical


----------

